# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  usb προγραμματιστής για AVR (usbasp)

## tasosmos

Μιας που στο φορουμ υπαρχει μονο ενας προγραμματιστης για AVR κι αυτος ειναι απαρχαιωμενος, με συνδεση σε παραλληλη θυρα που σε πολλα πισι δεν υπαρχει πλεον και χωρις προστασιες ειπα να παρουσιασω εναν προγραμματιστη που χρησιμοποιω κατα κορον.

To παρακατω κυκλωμα ειναι ενας προγραμματιστης usb για μικροελεγκτες AVR, ειναι συμβατο σχεδον με ολα τα μελη της οικογενειας εκτος ειδικων περιπτωσεων.

Η υλοποιηση του πρωτοκολλου usb γινεται μεσω software, γι'αυτο και δεν χρειαζεται επιπλεον ολοκληρωμενα παρα μονο εναν mega8 ή mega48.

Η ταχυτητα προγραμματισμου ειναι αρκετα καλη, πχ διαβαζει πληρως εναν mega32 σε 7" και τον γραφει σε 17" (flash, eeprom, fuses).

Το avrdude το υποστηριζει πληρως ενω ενα μειονεκτημα ειναι οτι δεν υποστηριζεται απευθειας απο αρκετα αλλα προγραμματα οπως πχ το codevision και το avr studio.
Σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις φυσικα μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει αλλα θα πρεπει να μετατραπει το προγραμμα σε .hex αρχειο και να χρησιμοποιηθει το avrdude ή καποιο αλλο απο τα προγραμματα που το υποστηριζουν για την φορτωση στον μΕ. Προσωπικα προτιμω το extreme burner μιας που ειναι πολυ απλο και κανει την δουλεια του.

Επισης θα χρειαστει να εχετε εναν λειτουργικο προγραμματιστη AVR για τον αρχικο προγραμματισμο του ολοκληρωμενο.

Στο zip παρακατω θα βρειτε τυπωμενα και τοποθετηση υλικων για την δικη μου υλοποιηση. Ειναι σχεδιασμενο για να χωραει ακριβως σε κοινο πλαστικο κουτακι μεγεθους 72Χ50Χ35 mm. Αποτελειται απο 2 πλακετες οπως φαινεται και στις φωτο, μια κεντρικη και μια βοηθητικη που παρεχει επιλογες και led. Μπορει να λειτουργησει και χωρις το δευτερευον πλακετακι.

Συμπεριλαμβανεται συνδεση για εξομοιωση σειριακης (δεν εχει υλοποιηθει σε software ακομα απο τον αρχικο σχεδιαστη) στα πιν 4,6 του βυσματος isp που κανονικα ειναι γειωμενα. 
Μεσω dip switches επιλεγεται η συχνοτητα προγραμματισμου (1), αν θα ειναι ενεργοποιημενα τα transmit, receive για την σειριακη (2,3) καθως και αν θα παρεχεται τροφοδοσια απο τον προγραμματιστη στο target board (4). 
Επισης υπαρχει προβλεψη για jumperακι ωστε να μην χρειαστει να ανοιξετε το καλυμμα σε περιπτωση που βγει νεο firmware και κουμπακι για επιβολη reset στον προγραμματιζομενο μΕ.

Ολα τα εξαρτηματα ειναι συμβατικα εκτος απο 4 αντιστασεις smd σε 1206 μεγεθος που παρεχουν μια επιπλεον προστασια στο κυκλωμα. 
Δεν ειναι κρισιμη η τιμη τους, ακομα κι αν τις αντικαταστησετε με βραχυκυκλωματα θα παιζει αλλα θα λεγα καλυτερα να βαλετε γυρω στα 300Ω.

Αλλα σημεια που θα πρεπει να προσεξετε ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να κοπουν οι γωνιες στην κεντρικη πλακετα φαλτσα ωστε να μπαινουν στο κουτακι, θα πρεπει να αφαιρεθει το pin 3 του isp βυσματος και θα πρεπει να γινει καποια προβλεψη ωστε στο βοηθητικο πλακετακι να ερχονται τα εξαρτηματα στο ιδιο υψος.

*Τελος μεγαλη προσοχη με την επιλογη για παροχη ρευματος στο target board! Ενδεχομενως να προκαλεσετε ζημια στην μητρικη του Η/Υ χρησιμοποιωντας την.*

Για το αρχειο hex που θα πρεπει να φορτωσετε στον μΕ, drivers, ασφαλειες και κυκλωμα κατεβαστε αυτο http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/usbasp.2009-02-28.tar.gz

Στην σελιδα του σχεδιαστη http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/ θα βρειτε περισσοτερες πληροφοριες καθως και διαφορα εναλλακτικα layout.

ΥΓ: Ενδεχομενως να παρατηρησατε οτι η φωτογραφιες ειναι ελαφρως διαφορετικες απο το τυπωμενο που παρεχεται, απλως αρχικα το ειχα σχεδιασει με 805 αντιστασεις, δεν υπαρχει αλλη διαφορα.

----------

GeorgeVita (24-01-16), 

Hary Dee (14-02-11)

----------


## kitMAN

Μπράβο Τάσο. Ωραίος, πολύ ωραίος. Και με πρόσθετες πατέντες. Έτσι, να προχωράμε μπροστά.
Το συνημμένο το κατεβάζω και μου λέει ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο.

----------


## Mihos

Μπράβο Τάσο! Πολύ ωραίο! Ξέρουμε αν υποστηρίζει προγραμματισμό της USB σειράς;

----------


## tasosmos

Απ'οτι βλεπω ανοιγει μια χαρα το zip, τεσπα σου ανεβασα ενα rar με τις φωτο και τα τυπωμενα εδω http://rapidshare.com/files/320292716/usbasp2.rar

Μιχαλη δεν εχω δοκιμασει με καποιον AT90usb αλλα λογικα ναι, δεν νομιζω να εχουν καποια διαφορα στον προγραμματισμο. 
Βλεπω παντως το avrdude και το khazama εχουν μερικα μοντελα στην λιστα υποστηριξης.

----------


## terys2

Φίλε Τάσο πια avr προγραματίζει ακριβώς?

----------


## tasosmos

Θεωρητικα εστω μπορει να προγραμματισει οποιονδηποτε AVR υποστηριζει isp, πλεον ελαχιστοι ειναι εκεινοι που δεν υποστηριζουν και αυτοι καταργουνται σιγα σιγα.

Εννοειται φυσικα πρεπει να υποστηριζεται κι απο το software αλλα νομιζω συνδυαζοντας και τα 3 προγραμματα καλυπτονται ολοι, ακομα και οι σχετικα νεοι xmega.

Πρακτικα εγω τον εχω χρησιμοποιησει με tiny45, 2313  και mega8, 48, 16 και 32 και δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## weather1967

Mπράβο Τάσο ,ωραια κατασκευή .

----------


## tzitzikas

τασο μπραβο. αυτο που ειναι σαν κολλα στην πλακετα τι υλικο ειναι? θα με ενδιέφερε για να κολώ καλωδια πανω στην πλακετα για καλωδιοταινιες κτλ

----------


## tasosmos

Αν εννοεις στα βυσματα της κεντρικης πλακετας ειναι εποξικη κολλα 2 συστατικων, συγκεκριμενα χρησιμοποιω αυτη http://www.bison.net/GR/el/index.do

Αν καταλαβα καλα την χρηση παντως θα λεγα ειναι καλυτερα να χρησιμοποιησεις σιλικονη, κλασικη ή ζεστη με πιστολακι αναλογα τι σε βολευει. Αυτη που λεω παραπανω ρεει ευκολα σχετικα και δεν θα μπορεις να την "πιασεις" ευκολα στα καλωδια.


btw ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι ο προγραμματιστης ειναι open source. Υπαρχει κανονικα ο κωδικας σε C στο λινκ.

----------


## baladofatsas

Τασουλη πεταει η ομαδα ε!!!?? Ζωγραφισες παλι!!! Δουλευει κιολας?? :Tongue2:

----------


## navar

νομίζω πως για εμάς τους εντελώς amatuer μία λίστα υλικών και το schematic θα βοηθούσαν απίστευτα !!! ( τα πλακετάκια του τυπωμένου τα έχω έτοιμα !!!!)

edit : εντάξει έτοιμος τα βρήκα τα υλικά !!!! ( ναι ξέρω άλλη φορά θα ψάχνω καλύτερα πριν κλαφτώ)

----------


## navar

λοιπόν 2 απορίες !!! 
1) κρύσταλο στα 12mhz δέν βρήκα στην τοπική αγορά ( το πάλεψα σκληρά), αλλά έχω έναν καβάτζα 14mhz και εφόσον ο μΕ είναι στα 16mhz θα μπορούσα να τον χρησιμοποιήσω ????

2) στο τυπωμένο υπάρχουν 3 σετ από pads που μου φαίνονται smd . κοιτώντας το θεωρητικό κύκλωμα είδα πως δεν είχε κάποια αντίσταση εκεί η κάτι άλλο ! εγώ τι κάνω ? τα βραχυκυκλώνω ? ή μπαίνει κάποια αντίσταση ??
στην τοποθέτηση υλικών έχεις κάτι αλλά δέν καταλαβαίνω τα νούμερα !!!( edit: ειναι 4 τα set των pads)

----------


## tasosmos

Οχι, δεν κανει ο 14Μ ουτε οποιασδηποτε αλλης συχνοτητας κρυσταλλος!

Γενικα σε οποιοδηποτε project με μΕ αν αλλαξεις τον κρυσταλλο που εχει προβλεψει ο σχεδιαστης θα πρεπει να αλλαξεις οτιδηποτε εχει να κανει με χρονισμους στο προγραμμα.

Στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση επιπλεον χρειαζεται να ειναι 12Μ ο κρυσταλλος για να εχεις σωστη συνδεση με την θυρα usb οποτε ειναι ακομα πιο κρισιμη η τιμη του.

Παντως δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις κρυσταλλο 12Μ στην ελληνικη αγορα, τουλαχιστον οχι σε Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη.



Για το (2) θα βρεις την απαντηση στο κειμενο της περιγραφης.
Αν δεν βρεις smd τοτε εχεις 3 επιλογες κατα σειρα προτιμησης: 
1) φτιαχνεις καποιο αλλο τυπωμενο απο αυτα που εχει στην επισημη σελιδα (δεν θυμαμαι αν εχει καποιο χωρις καθολου smd).
2) Βαζεις αντιστασεις κανονικες αλλα 1/8W που ειναι μικρες και τις κολλας ειτε απο πανω ειτε απο κατω μερια αναλογως την θεση. Πιστευω θα χωρεσουν με λιγο ζορι.
3)Τα βραχυκυκλωνεις με προσοχη φυσικα μην βραχυκυκλωσεις και διπλανους διαδρομους.

----------


## navar

> Δεν ειναι κρισιμη η τιμη τους, ακομα κι αν τις αντικαταστησετε με  βραχυκυκλωματα θα παιζει αλλα θα λεγα καλυτερα να βαλετε γυρω στα 300Ω.



  έχω πρόχειρα 4 τεμάχια 330Ω μάλλον μου κάνουν !!! είναι 1/4 και θα τις βάλω κανονικά ( αλλά κάθετα) απο πάνω κάνοντας τρύπες.

----------


## tasosmos

H τιμη ενταξει ειναι, αν σου χωρανε χωρις να βραχυκυκλωνουν με τπτ κοντινο τους τοτε οκ.

----------


## navar

κατασκεύη τελείωσε !!!! μπήκε επάνω ο σωστός κρύσταλος 4 αντστάσεις 330Ω 1/8 και ο atmega48. συνδέοντας το με το pc μου εντοπίζει σαν συσκευή άγνωστη usb και δεν παίρνει τους drivers !!!!! σε κανένα λειτουργικό !!!!
καμία ιδέα (ανάβει και το πράσινο led !)
τον atmega48 τον έγραψα με το codevision και μου είπε ο.κ (μου ζήτησε και ένα ακόμα αρχείο εκτος του .hex αλλα του ελιπα cancel)
any idea ????

----------


## tasosmos

fuses εγραψες?

----------


## navar

> fuses εγραψες?



σνιφ σνιφ  :Crying:  έριξα μόνο το .hex για atmega48 ! κατάφερα με δυσκολία να ρυθμίσω την θύρα και να έχω επικοινωνία με τον μΕ ! έπρεπε να τσεκάρω τα κουτάκια κάτω απο το "program fuses bit(s)" ? ?

----------


## tasosmos

yep, αν δεις το readme σου γραφει πως πρεπει να τα ρυθμισεις.

Προσοχη να χρησιμοποιησεις τα σωστα fuses για τον mega48, για τον mega8 ειναι διαφορετικα. Ακομα μεγαλυτερη προσοχη μην μπερδεψεις το high με το low byte γιατι θα μπλεξεις...

----------


## navar

το έψαξα λιγάκι !!! και κατέληξα πως μάλλον έκαψα καί τους δυο atmega48 που είχα στην κατοχή μου !!! (δεν είμαι και σίγουρος !)

με το codevision κατάφερα μόνο μία φορα να προγραμματίσω τον καθένα !!! μετά τσούκου , μου βγάζει error και δεν τουσ βλέπει καθόλου !!! αναμονή να έρθουν και άλλοι και βλεπουμε (εκτός αν έχεις καμία ιδέα μιας και φαίνονται να δουλέυουν κανονικά απλά μου βγάζει error στην επικοινωνία !)

----------


## gas_liosia

> το έψαξα λιγάκι !!! και κατέληξα πως μάλλον έκαψα καί τους δυο atmega48 που είχα στην κατοχή μου !!! (δεν είμαι και σίγουρος !)
> 
> με το codevision κατάφερα μόνο μία φορα να προγραμματίσω τον καθένα !!! μετά τσούκου , μου βγάζει error και δεν τουσ βλέπει καθόλου !!! αναμονή να έρθουν και άλλοι και βλέπουμε (εκτός αν έχεις καμία ιδέα μιας και φαίνονται να δουλεύουν κανονικά απλά μου βγάζει error στην επικοινωνία !)




Με ISP προγραμματίζεις να υποθέσω ε; Το πιο πιθανό είναι να μην είναι καμμένοι αλλά να μην προγραμματίζονται ξανά λόγω ασφαλειών. Αν έχεις κανένα STK500 ή κάποιο άλλο προγραμματιστήρι που να έχει HVPP (High Voltage Parallel Programming) πιθανόν να θέλει ενεργοποίηση η SPIEN ασφάλεια ξανά και να τους σώσεις...

----------


## tasosmos

Να καηκαν ειναι μαλλον απιθανο αν ειναι οκ η τροφοδοσια σου.

Αν ειναι τα παντα σωστα και δεν δουλευουν το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι μπερδεψες τα fuses, ισως το high με το low.

Υποψιν οτι αν εχεις αλλαξει τα fuses για χρηση κρυσταλλου ΔΕΝ τον διαβαζει τον μΕ χωρις κρυσταλλο οπως γινεται με αλλες οικογενειες οποτε ισως και να μην υπαρχει προβλημα. Δεν ξερω τι ακριβως δοκιμασες...

Σε περιπτωση που ειναι θεμα fuses για να το φτιαξεις χρειαζεσαι εναν προγραμματιστη που να δουλευει και μια γεννητρια τετραγωνου 500Κ-1ΜΗζ. (πχ με 555)
Συνδεεις την γεννητρια σε gnd και Pin 9 (+) και συνδεεις τον προγραμματιστη κανονικα. 
Χρειαζεται επισης να θεσεις χαμηλα το isp clock, χαμηλοτερα απο το 1/4 της συχνοτητας της γεννητριας σου.
Ετσι θα πρεπει να μπορει να τον διαβασει κανονικα. Αλλαζεις τα fuses στα επιθυμητα και τελειωσες.

----------


## navar

ναι ISP προγραμμάτησα μέσο lpt με την πιο απλή μεθοδο και με προτόκωλο stk200/300.
σαν χομπυστας που είμαι και άσχετος/αρχάριος λογικό είναι (για μένα) να κάνω λαθάκια μιας και με τυφλώνει ο ενθουσιασμός !
μιάς και δεν λέει κάθε μικρο λαθάκι να μου στοιχίζει 4-5ευρω (όσο κάνει ο μΕ)έχετε να μου προτείνεται κανένα φτηνό ( + - 30ευρώ ) προγραμμιτηστηράκι που να σώζει τα λάθη μου ?(να τους ξαναγράφω)?
η να μπώ στην διαδικασία να ψάξω κυκλωματάκι για γεννήτρια ?

----------


## tasosmos

Βρε ενα απλο ασταθες με 555 και duty cycle ~50% σου αρκει για γεννητρια, αντε να εχουν 3€ ολα τα εξαρτηματα γι'αυτο.

Αν δεν κανεις λαθος στην τροφοδοσια δυσκολα καιγονται οι μΕ.

----------


## gas_liosia

Τη μέθοδο που λέει ο Τάσος δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει αλλά μου φαίνεται καλή ιδέα. Διαφορετικά θες μεράκι για να φτιάξεις ένα προγραμματιστήρι σαν αυτό: http://www.embedds.com/parallel-and-...vr-programmer/
ή γύρω στα 60 euro για κανένα STK500 από Digikey... Οπότε δοκίμασε πρώτα την πρόταση του Τάσου μα δε χάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## navar

> Αν ειναι τα παντα σωστα και δεν δουλευουν το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι  μπερδεψες τα fuses, ισως το high με το low.
> 
> 
> Σε περιπτωση που ειναι θεμα fuses για να το φτιαξεις χρειαζεσαι εναν  προγραμματιστη που να δουλευει και μια γεννητρια τετραγωνου 500Κ-1ΜΗζ.  (πχ με 555)
> Συνδεεις την γεννητρια σε gnd και Pin 9 (+) και συνδεεις τον  προγραμματιστη κανονικα. 
> Χρειαζεται επισης να θεσεις χαμηλα το isp clock, χαμηλοτερα απο το 1/4  της συχνοτητας της γεννητριας σου.
> Ετσι θα πρεπει να μπορει να τον διαβασει κανονικα. Αλλαζεις τα fuses στα  επιθυμητα και τελειωσες.



Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε θέλω, ένα κυκλωματάκι που να μου βγάζει απο 500khz εως 1mhz περίπου και αυτό το βάζω στο Pin9 κάνω και τισ ρυθμίσεις που λές και είμαι εντάξει !







> άλλο προγραμματιστήρι που να έχει HVPP (High Voltage Parallel Programming) πιθανόν να θέλει ενεργοποίηση η SPIEN ασφάλεια ξανά και να τους σώσεις...



με αυτήν την περίπτωση τί γίνεται ? σώζομαι η πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρω προγραμματηστήρη με HVPP ??






> Βρε ενα απλο ασταθες με 555 και duty cycle ~50% σου αρκει για γεννητρια, αντε να εχουν 3€ ολα τα εξαρτηματα γι'αυτο.



οπότε είμαι σε αναζήτηση ενος κυκλώματος με 555 που να μου δίνει ~1mhz ?

----------


## tasosmos

Ναι δεν ειναι τπτ ιδιαιτερο, ενα απλο κυκλωματακι θελει με συχνοτητα οτιδηποτε μεσα σε εκεινο το διαστημα, κατα προτιμηση προς το 1Μ για να μην χρειαζεται πολυ χαμηλο isp clock. 
Αν εχεις φυσικα καμια γεννητρια παγκου μπορεις να την χρησιμοποιησεις απευθειας.

Εννοειται βεβαια οπως κι αν το κανεις το πλατος του τετραγωνου πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στην τροφοδοσια του μΕ, 5V τυπικα...



Κατα 99,9% δεν χρειαζεται HVprog, προσωπικα δεν εχει χρειαστει να χρησιμοποιησω ποτε HV για να διορθωσω καποιο λαθος. 
Ειναι βεβαια χρησιμο για ορισμενες περιπτωσεις αλλα ειναι για αργοτερα αυτα...

----------


## navar

λοιπόν !!!! με αυτήν την σελίδα -> http://freespace.virgin.net/matt.wai...y/pinouts/555/

στο δέυτερο κύκλωμα βρήκα ότι με ενα 555 και τις εξής τιμες (δοκίμασα με υλικα που είχα)
r1= 0.12k (120Ω)
r2= 0,02Κ (20Ω)
r3= 10nF (ο πυκνωτής είναι μία φακή που γράφει 103 με λίγο γουγλη βρήκα οτι είναι 10nf )

παίρνω μία συχνότητα 900khz δηλαδή 0,9mhz !!!! και duty cycle 87.5%. το VCC του κυκλώματος είναι τα +5v οπότε λογικά εκεί κοντά θα είναι και το πλάτος του παλμού ! τώρα δεν ξέρω αν αυτό βγάζει τετράγωνο παλμό  :frown:  δεν κατάφερα να το καταλάβω αυτό !!!

λοιπόν παιδάκια λέτε να είμαι εντάξει ??? αν ναί να ξεκινήσω να το κάνω και τυπωμένο ! και να το ανεβάσω !!!(με βάση για 2 μΕ που με ενδιαφέρουν 28pin kai 20pin και 'ενα jumper για το αν θα εφαρμόζεται ο παλμός στον μΕ η όχι ! )

----------


## navar

any help στο πιο πάνω ποστ? μία επιβαιβέωση ?? περιμένω με το σχεδιαστικό ανα χείρας !!!

----------


## HeavenNHell

Οι αντιστάσεις που έβαλες είναι πολύ μικρές! επέλεξε αντιστάσεις σε KΩ η τουλαχηστον εκατοντάδες Ω και η R2 να ειναι 3 -4 φορες η R1 και βαλε μικρότερο πυκνωτη

----------


## navar

> Οι αντιστάσεις που έβαλες είναι πολύ μικρές! επέλεξε αντιστάσεις σε KΩ η τουλαχηστον εκατοντάδες Ω και η R2 να ειναι 3 -4 φορες η R1 και βαλε μικρότερο πυκνωτη




πάντως το κυκλωματάκι που θέλω της γεννήτριας με τατράγωνο παλμό αυτό δεν είναι ??? οι τιμές αλλάζουν έυκολα θα την βρώ την άκρη ! απλά θέλω να κάνω τυπωμένο και με νοιάζει απλα η ορθότητα του κυκλώματος και όχι οι τιμές !

----------


## tasosmos

Το duty cycle πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στο 50%, αυτο με 90% που εβγαλες εσυ ειναι dc σχεδον... 

Οι αντιστασεις πρεπει να ναι της ταξης ΚΩ και ο πυκνωτης δεκαδες-εκατονταδες pF.

Για ακριβως 50% duty cycle βαζεις 2 διοδακια παραλληλα με τις αντιστασεις αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αν ψαξεις σε datasheet καποιο το εχει. Μπορω να στο ανεβασω κι εγω μετα αν δεν το βρεις.

Παντως και με το παραπανω σχεδιακι αν βαλεις R2>>R1 για να πλησιασει το 50% θα εισαι οκ λογικα.

Τελος καλο ειναι το 555 να ειναι cmos γιατι τα κλασικα ειναι πιο αργα.

----------


## navar

> Το duty cycle πρεπει να ειναι κοντα στο 50%, αυτο με 90% που εβγαλες εσυ ειναι dc σχεδον... 
> 
> Οι αντιστασεις πρεπει να ναι της ταξης ΚΩ και ο πυκνωτης δεκαδες-εκατονταδες pF.
> 
> Για ακριβως 50% duty cycle βαζεις 2 διοδακια παραλληλα με τις αντιστασεις αν θυμαμαι καλα. Αν ψαξεις σε datasheet καποιο το εχει. Μπορω να στο ανεβασω κι εγω μετα αν δεν το βρεις.
> 
> Παντως και με το παραπανω σχεδιακι αν βαλεις R2>>R1 για να πλησιασει το 50% θα εισαι οκ λογικα.
> 
> Τελος καλο ειναι το 555 να ειναι cmos γιατι τα κλασικα ειναι πιο αργα.




λοιπον βάση αυτής της σελίδας ! http://www.daycounter.com/Calculator...lculator.phtml
για 50,1% duty cycle και 0,9Mhz θέλω τα εξής !

r1 = 3k
r2 = 790 k
c = 1pf

----------


## tasosmos

Σου ξαναλεω και το εχει πει κι ο HeavenNHell πιο πανω. Κι οι δυο αντιστασεις πρεπει να ειναι της ταξης ΚΩ, αντε εκατονταδες Ω.

Καταρχην το 2o calc που εβαλες καπου μπαζει, το αποτελεσμα που σου βγαζει ειναι 1nF, οχι 1pF και θελει μεγαλυτερο πυκνωτη για τετοια συχνοτητα.

Μπορεις πχ να βαλεις (με βαση το 1ο λινκ σου, δεν το εχω ελεγξει) C=47pF, R1=1KΩ, R2=22KΩ

----------


## navar

λοιπόν έτοιμο το κύκλωμα της γεννήτριας 680khz με duty cycle 51.
σύνδεσα στο πιν 9 του μΕ το σήμα !!! αλλα τίποτα.
το Isp clock που στον κόρακα ρυθμίζει στo codevision?? έφαγα όλο το νετ αλλα δέν το βρήκα !

----------


## tasosmos

Το SCK Freq που γραφει στο παραθυρο του chip programmer ειναι.

----------


## navar

> Το SCK Freq που γραφει στο παραθυρο του chip programmer ειναι.



στο help του προγράμματος το βρίσκω αυτό, στο προγραμμα όμως δέν υπάρχει ποουθενά ! λές επειδή είναι evualation ?

----------


## tasosmos

Ισως να μην το υποστηριζει το stk200 (ο προγραμματιστης της παραλληλης).
edit: οντως αυτο ειναι, δεν το βγαζει σαν επιλογη οταν εχεις το stk200 σαν προγραμματιστη.

----------


## navar

λοιπόν γυρνάμε στην εκδοχή της αγοράς ενός άλλου προγραμματηστή !
έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι στο 30ευρω(+ - ) ?? είτε απο ebay είτε απο ελλάδα ?

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχεις καναν γνωστο να στο προγραμματισει μια το τσιπακι κ να τελειωνεις? ουτε 2 λεπτα δουλεια δεν ειναι.
Αν εμενες αθηνα στο προγραμματιζα εγω αλλα δυστυχως εισαι μακρια...

----------


## navar

> Δεν εχεις καναν γνωστο να στο προγραμματισει μια το τσιπακι κ να τελειωνεις? ουτε 2 λεπτα δουλεια δεν ειναι.
> Αν εμενες αθηνα στο προγραμματιζα εγω αλλα δυστυχως εισαι μακρια...



το ξέρω  :frown:  η κατασκευούλα βγήκε άψογη ! είχα πολύ καλή εμφάνιση και αποχάλκωση της πλακέτας και είναι κρίμα ενώ είναι έτοιμο σχεδόν να μήν μπορώ να προγραμματίσω τον πρώτο μΕ και να είμαι έτοιμος.
λές να πάρω 2-3 ακόμα μΕ απο ebay και να προσπαθήσω πολύ πολύ προσεκτικά και βήμα βήμα να τους προγραμματίσω σωστά με ISP stk200/300 ???? και να βάλω και κανένα teamviewer να μπείς να το κάνεις εσύ ?

----------


## tasosmos

update: 
Η ιδια κατασκευη υποστηριζει και μΕ της σειρα 89S (8051 συμβατοι) αλλαζοντας το firmware. 
Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει μιας που δεν εχω ασχοληθει καθολου με τετοιους μΕ αλλα εχω διαβασει οτι δουλευει μια χαρα και μαλιστα αρκετα γρηγορα.

Αν ενδιαφερεται καποιος μπορει να διαβασει περισσοτερα εδω: http://www.8051projects.info/blogs/p...rogrammer.aspx



Επισης ανακαλυψα οτι ο προγραμματιστης υποστηριζεται και απο το progisp το οποιο ειναι συμβατο με περισσοτερους AVR και ειναι αρκετα ευκολο στην χρηση του.

Για dl της τελευταιας εκδοσης: 
http://www.zhifengsoft.com/download/progisp172.rar


*Τελος προσοχη αυτο που αναφερω στο ποστ #6 οτι υποστηριζει την οικογενεια XMEGA ειναι ΛΑΘΟΣ!!!*

Παρολο που μερικα προγραμματα τους αναφερουν στις επιλογες προφανως ειναι λαθος των σχεδιαστων τους οπως ανακαλυψα, οι xmega εχουν αρκετα διαφορετικο interface και ελαχιστοι προγραμματιστες τους υποστηριζουν.

----------


## alexisk10

Εχω βρει αυτο το προγραματηστη http://www.protostack.com/index.php?...products_id=24 ποια η γνωμη σας?

Βασικα σκεφτομουνα να κατασκευασω ενα usbasp αλλα διαβασα κ σε αλλα φορουμ οτι οι χρηστες δυσκολευονται με το firmware κ επηδη ειμαι αρχαριος το σκεφτομαι.

----------


## tasosmos

Μα αφου κι αυτο usbasp ειναι, το γραφει κιολας ξεκαθαρα.
Απλα ειναι απλοποιημενο λιγο και σχεδιασμενο σε 2πλης οψης με smd αποκλειστικα.

Τι εννοεις οτι δυσκολευονται με το firmware? Αφου ειναι precompiled και σου δινει και τα fuses ετοιμα. 

Το μονο θεμα ειναι οτι χρειαζεται να εχεις ηδη εναν προγραμματιστη για την μοναδικη φορα που θα περασεις το firmware, αν δεν εχει καποιος γνωστος κτλ θα πρεπει να φτιαξεις εναν απλο για παραλληλη ή σειριακη θυρα.

----------


## navar

ναι ναι θέλει ιδιαίτερη προσοχή στην πρώτη φορά !
και εγώ τελειωμένο τον έχω αλλα δεν τον δούλεψα λόγο λάθος προγραμματισμού του atmega που έχει επάνω !
που θα πάει θα αξιωθώ να βρώ κάποιο φίλο που να έχει προγραμματηστήρι να μου ξαναγράψει τον μΕ η θα αξιωθώ να αγοράσω κανα 2 ακόμα μΕ να ξαναπειραματιστώ !

----------


## alexisk10

θα προχορισω στην αγορα του ετοιμου usbasp κ οταν παρω τιν καταλληλη πειρα θα φτοιαξω ενα.

----------


## tasosmos

E ενταξει αν παρεις ενα ετοιμο δεν υπαρχει λογος να φτιαξεις κι αλλο, τοσες κατασκευες μπορεις να κανεις...

Παντως αφου θελεις ετοιμο ψαξε και σε ebay κτλ, το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι θα βρεις κατι παρομοιο πιο φτηνα.

----------


## navar

δάσκαλε Τάσο !!!!!!
σήμερα ή αύριο θα πιάσω στα χεράκια μου ενα stk500 έχω και σειριακή στο πιτσί και είμαι έτοιμος !
αν θέλεις και σου είναι εύκολο δώσε κανένα link η κανένα χέρι βοηθείας για το πώς να προγραμματίσω με codevision με το έτοιμο hex !
πως να κάνω reset τον επεξεργαστή ? ποιά fuses να προσέξω και ότι άλλο μπορεί να πάει στραβά !

----------


## tasosmos

Μπα ακομα μαθητης ειμαι κι εγω, εχω ακομα ουυυ...


Λοιπον καταρχην ασε το CV και κατεβασε το avr studio και τα SP1,2 απο το σαιτ της μαμας atmel http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/to...p?tool_id=2725 (θελει εγγραφη, δωρεαν). 

1)Αφου τα περασεις και βαλεις τον μΕ πανω στο σοκετ του πας tools>program avr>connect κ επιλεγεις το stk κ την θυρα του.
2)Ακολουθως στο tab main επιλεγεις μΕ και mode λειτουργιας ISP, αφου βεβαιωθεις οτι διαβαζει το signature προχωρας παρακατω, αλλιως πας settings και κατεβαζεις το isp clock αρκετα χαμηλα μεχρι να το διαβασει. 
Παρακατω λοιπον... 
3)tab program>erase device, αφου τελειωσει πας flash κι επιλεγεις το hex κ φυσικα program
4)τελευταιο βημα tab fuses, πας κατω που γραφει extended, high, low και μερικα νουμερα σε 16δικο, γραφεις τα νουμερα οπως στα δινει στο readme o fischl και πατας να γραφτουν.
5)Ετοιμος, κλεινεις το stk κ βγαζεις τον μΕ.


Αν τυχον δεν σου διαβαζει τον μΕ στο (2) οσο χαμηλα κι αν βαλεις το isp clock θα πρεπει να πας HW settings και να βαλεις το clock γυρω στο 1ΜΗz αφου επιλεξεις ως πηγη clock την γεννητρια του stk (με jumperακια). Μετα πας στο (2) και συνεχιζεις απο κει.

Εναλλακτικα θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις HVprog αλλαζοντας τις συνδεσεις του stk σε μερικα jumperακια κτλ.

Δεν ειναι και πολυ αναλυτικα τα παραπανω αλλα εχω καναδυο χρονια να χρησιμοποιησω stk500 οποτε δεν θυμαμαι κ πολλα.
Απο το help> AVR tools user guide υπαρχει υπερ-αναλυτικη βοηθεια για το STK οπως κ για ολα τα αλλα της atmel, οτι περαιτερω χρειαστεις θα το βρεις εκει.



*ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ*: ΠΡΩΤΑ δες τις οδηγιες και μετα βαλε πανω τον μΕ, ειναι ψιλομπερδεμα αν το βλεπεις πρωτη φορα και εχει αρκετα jumperακια, συνδεσεις κτλ που πρεπει να γινουν και σωστα προφανως.

----------


## navar

> Μπα ακομα μαθητης ειμαι κι εγω, εχω ακομα ουυυ...
> εγώ μετά δέν έχω κάνει ούτε τα πρώτα μου βηματάκια , και φοράω και πάνες !
> 
> 
> Λοιπον καταρχην ασε το CV και κατεβασε το avr studio και τα SP1,2 απο το σαιτ της μαμας atmel http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/to...p?tool_id=2725 (θελει εγγραφη, δωρεαν). 
> όλα καλά, κατέβασα και το sp2, κατέβασα και το pdf του stk500 πολλές σελίδες το άτιμο αλλα έκατσα και το διάβασα όλο και οφείλω να πώ οτι εντυπωσιάστηκα !
> πολλά κάνει το άτιμο και δεν το ήξερα !
> 
> 1)Αφου τα περασεις και βαλεις τον μΕ πανω στο σοκετ του πας tools>program avr>connect κ επιλεγεις το stk κ την θυρα του.
> ...



προσανατολίζομαι λοιπόν στο ότι ο μΕ τα έχει φτύσει μιας και το stk500 δούλευε υπέροχα σύμφωνα με τον κάτοχο του !

και πλέον η λύση είναι η εξής, να αγοράσω κανέναν μΕ ακόμα και να τα κάνω απο την αρχή και σωστά !!!!!

είμαι ανάμεσα σε 2 επιλογές μιας και στην Ελλάδα δεν βρίσκω διαθεσιμότητα θα τον ebayίσω !

επιλογή πρώτη !
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pcs-ATMEGA8-16...item3cb04c826f
βγαίνει κάπου στα 7€ η τιμούλα του !

επιλογή δεύτερη 
http://cgi.ebay.com/5pcs-ATMEL-ATMEG...item3ca7284ec3
βγαίνει κάπου στα 12€ η 5αδα , δηλαδή λίγο πάνω απο 2€ ο ένας .... νομίζω πως αυτό είναι πιο λογικό και συμφέρων.... τί λές δάσκαλε ?

----------


## tasosmos

Να τα εχει φτυσει τελειως ο μΕ ειναι μαλλον απιθανο.
Προσωπικα μονο σε 3 ενδεχομενα εχω δει να "καιγεται" avr: Σφαλμα στο τροφοδοτικο με αποτελεσμα να βγαζει 9V, βραχυκυκλωμα σε πινακι εξοδου και λαθος τοποθετηση στην βαση (αμα εχεις να κοιμηθεις 2-3 μερες αυτα παθαινεις... :Tongue:  ).

Μαλλον κατι δεν κανεις σωστα στις συνδεσεις ή κατι τετοιο. Το hvprog mode ειναι διαφορετικο ανα μΕ, εισαι βεβαιος οτι εκανες τα σωστα βηματα?
Στην χειροτερη περιπτωση αστον στην ακρη και θα το ξαναδεις οταν εχεις αποκτησει μια πειρα, μην τον πεταξεις.


Οσον αφορα τις οδηγιες μην κοιτας το manual του stk απο το pdf, αυτο ειναι προπολεμικο... Πηγαινε εκει που σου ειπα, στο ενσωματωμενο guide του avr studio.

Για αγορα καινουργιου μΕ σε σχεση με τον 1ο νομιζω θα σε συμφερε καλυτερα να αγορασεις απο καποιο ντοπιο καταστημα και να στα στειλουν, τον βρισκεις με <3€ εδω. Να μην εχει κανενα μαγαζι απο Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη μου φαινεται μαλλον απιθανο. Απο Αθηνα φερνει σιγουρα ο Φανος κι η Κοντοραβδη avr. Για τηλ κτλ δες στο σχετικο θεμα.

Με τον 2ο βγαινει αρκετα καλη η τιμη.

----------


## navar

> Για αγορα καινουργιου μΕ σε σχεση με τον 1ο νομιζω θα σε συμφερε καλυτερα να αγορασεις απο καποιο ντοπιο καταστημα και να στα στειλουν, τον βρισκεις με <3€ εδω. Να μην εχει κανενα μαγαζι απο Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη μου φαινεται μαλλον απιθανο. Απο Αθηνα φερνει σιγουρα ο Φανος κι η Κοντοραβδη avr. Για τηλ κτλ δες στο σχετικο θεμα.
> 
> Με τον 2ο βγαινει αρκετα καλη η τιμη.



εντάξει ναι θα βρώ αθηνα/ θεσσαλονίκη αλλα τίποτα εδώ κοντά !
και ως γνωστόν απο αμερική βρίσκεις μταφορικά ως την πόρτα σου με 2-3€
απο ευρώπη/κίνα βρίσκεις και τζάμπα ως την πόρτα σου 
 ενώ απο αθήνα ωσ τα τρίκαλα για να ταξιδέψει ενας φάκελος θέλει 12€

αν είναι λοιπόν να μου βγεί ένας μΕ 12+4=16€ να το βράσω καλύτερα 12€ απο τα αγγλάκια και να πάρω και 5 τεμ σε αυτά τα λεφτά !

----------


## navar

μετά κόπεις και βασάνων το προγραμματιστήρη είναι έτοιμο !!!
τα κατάφερα λοιπόν και έχω την πρώτη ολοκληρωμένη πλακέτα που δουλεύει κανονικά και αναγνωρίζεται και απο το pc !!!
ένα μεγάλο τεράστιο γιγάντιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στον Δάσκαλο Τάσο (πάλι θα φωνάζει που τον λέω δάσκαλο ) που προγραμμάτισε το ολοκληρωμένο μιας και δεν είχα προγραμμητηστήρι για να το κάνω !

σύντομα και φωτογραφίες (μόλις φορτίσω την μηχανή , μιας και έμεινε απο μπαταρία)
και σιγά σιγά πάμε δυνατά να κάνουμε ενα δικό μας κυκλωματάκι απο την αρχή και να προγραμματίσου με τον πρώτο μας επεξεργαστή !

----------


## navar

να και μερικές φωτογραφίες !
ακόμα δέν έχω κάνει κουτάκι !
επίσης το δεύτερο μικρό πλακετάκι ήταν πολύ εύκολο για να φτιάξω τυπωμένο και το έκανα σε διάτρητη !
το τυπωμένο βγήκε μια χαρά με μόνο 1-2 κομμένους αγωγούς που τους έστρωσα με καλάι και 2 μικρά βραχυκυκλώματα που τα έστρωσα με λεπίδι !
είναι οκ έχω μετρήσει τους αγωγούς έναν προς έναν !
με τις τρύπες είχα ένα θέμα μιας και μερικές λόγο απειρίας μου έφυγαν αλλα μικρό το κακό ! τα ανταλλακτικά έκατσαν στην θέση τους !
επίσης αντί για smd τρεις(330Ω) αντιστάσεις τις έβαλα συμβατικές 1/8 όρθιες απο την πάνω πλευρά !

α και πρίν κράξετε ναί ξέρω ότι θέλει καθάρισμα απο το περιττό flux που έβγαλε το καλάι , αν και αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως δουλεύω μάπα καλάι !

----------


## tasosmos

Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου... εκατσες και εγδαρες την καλωδιοταινια κι απο τις 2 μεριες και τα κολλησες 1-1... 
Γι'αυτο ειχα βαλει ακιδοσειρα 2πλη στην πλακετα για να χρησιμοποιηθει με idc βυσμα και να να αποφυγεις τον περιττο κοπο. Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα ολο και κοβεται κανας κλωνος απο τα καλωδιακια και αντε φτου κι απο την αρχη αμα κοπουν πανω απο 2-3.

Επισης αν και δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια για πυκνωτες ειχα προβλεψει κεραμικους στο τυπωμενο, εξ ου και οτι ειναι στριμωγμενοι οι mkt.  :Smile:

----------


## navar

> Χαρα στο κουραγιο σου... εκατσες και εγδαρες την καλωδιοταινια κι απο τις 2 μεριες και τα κολλησες 1-1... 
> Γι'αυτο ειχα βαλει ακιδοσειρα 2πλη στην πλακετα για να χρησιμοποιηθει με idc βυσμα και να να αποφυγεις τον περιττο κοπο. Οχι τπτ αλλο αλλα ολο και κοβεται κανας κλωνος απο τα καλωδιακια και αντε φτου κι απο την αρχη αμα κοπουν πανω απο 2-3.
> 
> Επισης αν και δεν εχει ιδιαιτερη σημασια για πυκνωτες ειχα προβλεψει κεραμικους στο τυπωμενο, εξ ου και οτι ειναι στριμωγμενοι οι mkt.



 δέν είχα IDC πρόχειρο όταν ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή , και ξέρεις ήταν η ανηπομονησία τέτοια που σιγά να μήν περίμενα να έρθουν ! :P :P
με μπόλικη υπομονή όλα γίνονται !
όσο για πυκνωτές ότι βρήκα πείρα ! αν και το είχα ψιλιαστεί οτι δεν παίζει ρόλο ο τύπος για την κατασκευή !!!
άντε τώρα σιγά σιγά να αρχίσω να χαμπαριάζω και πώς προγραμματίζουμε να μου βγεί και χρήσιμο !

υγ : αν και το έψαξα μπόλικα, διάβασα και όλα τα readme...... τα dip switshes δεν βρήκα τι ακριβώς κάνουν και τι κάνει και το jumper

----------


## tasosmos

Το κειμενο της παρουσιασης μαλλον δεν το διαβασες καλα...

"Μεσω dip switches επιλεγεται η συχνοτητα προγραμματισμου (1), αν θα  ειναι ενεργοποιημενα τα transmit, receive για την σειριακη (2,3) καθως  και αν θα παρεχεται τροφοδοσια απο τον προγραμματιστη στο target board  (4). 
Επισης υπαρχει προβλεψη για jumperακι ωστε να μην χρειαστει να ανοιξετε  το καλυμμα σε περιπτωση που βγει νεο firmware και κουμπακι για επιβολη  reset στον προγραμματιζομενο μΕ."

----------


## Thanos10

Αντε και μετα σειρα εχει ο προγραμματιστης για πικ.

----------


## navar

ναι ναι . το resistor κιτ περιμένω απο τα κινεζάκια και ξεκινάω !!!!!!

----------


## Spirtos

Δυστυχώς πάνε χρόνια από τότε που διδάχτηκα μικροεπεξεργαστές και δεν ασχολήθηκα και ποτέ μαζί τους. 
Επειδή όμως χρειάζεται να προγραμματίσω καποιους ATMEGA σκέφτηκα να φτιάξω τον συγκεκριμένο programmer, o δικός του επεξεργαστής από ότι κατάλαβα από εδώ και από το http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/, θέλει προγραμματισμό σε άλλον λειτουργικό προγραμματιστή. 
Υπάρχει κανένας εύκολος τρόπος να γίνει αυτό αλλά χωρίς σειριακή θύρα? 

Απιστευτο, δεν βρίσκω ούτε ένα pc προχειρο με σειριακή  :Sad: . Μόνο ένα με adapter PCMCIA σε serial αλλά έχω ήδη τραβήξει κάποια ζόρια σε πολλά προγράμματα με αυτό και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τέτοια εφαρμογή αν θα δουλέψει.
Αλλιώς να πάω στη λύση ebay να τελειώνω...

----------


## kitMAN

Ένα desktop με παράλληλη δεν μπορείς να βρεις;

----------


## tasosmos

H καποιον γνωστο με προγραμματιστη για avr? 
5' υποθεση ειναι, αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη στειλε μου ενα πμ να στο γραψω εγω.

----------


## navar

> Ένα desktop με παράλληλη δεν μπορείς να βρεις;



ναι όντως με παράλληλη και 3 αντιστασούλες γίνεται δουλειά !
μήν κοιτάς που εγώ είμαι ανάπηρο και δεν τα κατάφερα !

ας είναι καλά ο Δάσκαλος Τάσος !

----------


## Spirtos

Ευχαριστώ για τις προτασεις παιδιά,

θα δω από βδομάδα στη δουλεια ίσως υπάρχει κανένα με παράλληλη (χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα στα λογιστήρια για dot matrix εκτυπωτες  :Smile: )  και βλεπουμε.

----------


## lakafitis

Καλησπέρα επειδη και εγω σκεφτομαι να κατασκευάσω τον συγκεκριμένο προγραμματιστη του φίλου Τάσου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάνει ο συγκεκριμενος ISP προγραμματιστης για να προγραμματίσω τα fuses του atmega 48 http://www.grobot.gr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=151:-avr-isp&catid=43:2008-04-19-14-02-08&Itemid=82.

----------


## navar

> Καλησπέρα επειδη και εγω σκεφτομαι να κατασκευάσω τον συγκεκριμένο προγραμματιστη του φίλου Τάσου, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάνει ο συγκεκριμενος ISP προγραμματιστης για να προγραμματίσω τα fuses του atmega48



 ναι ο atmega είναι στους υποστηριζόμενους μΕ
μάλιστα τον έχω δοκιμάσει τον συγκεκριμένο μΕ και γράφει σίγουρα fuses !
την πάτησα και έμαθα !
οπότε συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος !

----------


## lakafitis

Κατέβασα τα τυπωμένα που εχει ανεβάσει ο Τασος  αλλα επειδή η κλίμακα που το εχει αποθηκεύση είναι πολη μεγάλη δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο θα τα μικρύνω για να το κανω 1:1 ωστε να το φτιαξω σε πλακέτα.

----------


## navar

> Κατέβασα τα τυπωμένα που εχει ανεβάσει ο Τασος  αλλα επειδή η κλίμακα που το εχει αποθηκεύση είναι πολη μεγάλη δεν ξέρω με ποιο τρόπο θα τα μικρύνω για να το κανω 1:1 ωστε να το φτιαξω σε πλακέτα.



 αχμ έχει περάσει καιρός που το έχω φτιάξει , αν και θυμάμαι πως κάτι τέτοιο πρόβλημα είχα !
δοκίμαζε να εκτυπώνεις σε κόλλα Α4 σε χαμηλή ποιότητα και με τον επεξεργαστή σε φυσικό μέγεθος , δοκίμασε σε ποιά κλίμακα συμπίπτουν άψογα τα πόδια , νομίζω πως πρέπει να εκτυπώσεις με συντελεστή κάπου στο 22-25% !

----------


## lakafitis

Βασικά αυτο που με έχει μπερδέψει πανω σε αυτο το κύκλωμα είναι αν ο αρχικος προγραμματισμος του atmega 48 πρέπει να γίνει με τον μικροελεγκτή πανω στην πλακέτα του usb asp ,  η ο προγραμματισμός του πρέπει να γίνει στον σειριακο προγραμματιστη που ανέφερα παραπάνω και μετα να μπεί στον USB προγραμματιστη και να συνδεθει με το pc .

----------


## navar

> Βασικά αυτο που με έχει μπερδέψει πανω σε αυτο το κύκλωμα είναι αν ο αρχικος προγραμματισμος του atmega 48 πρέπει να γίνει με τον μικροελεγκτή πανω στην πλακέτα του usb asp ,  η ο προγραμματισμός του πρέπει να γίνει στον σειριακο προγραμματιστη που ανέφερα παραπάνω και μετα να μπεί στον USB προγραμματιστη και να συνδεθει με το pc .



 με αυτόν που έχεις , θα γράψεις το hex πάνω στον atmega48 , και μετά έτοιμο γραμμένο θα τον κουμπώσεις πάνω στο κύκλωμα που θα έχεις φτιάξει !

----------


## lakafitis

> με αυτόν που έχεις , θα γράψεις το hex πάνω στον atmega48 , και μετά έτοιμο γραμμένο θα τον κουμπώσεις πάνω στο κύκλωμα που θα έχεις φτιάξει !



 Και το jumperακι που εχει πάνω ο προγραμματιστης σε τι χρησιμεύει;

----------


## navar

> Και το jumperακι που εχει πάνω ο προγραμματιστης σε τι χρησιμεύει;



 αργότερα αν χρειαστεί να τον κάνεις update !
ενώ είναι ήδη εν λειτουργία και έχει γραφεί πρώτη φορά !

----------


## tasosmos

Ουσιαστικα το jumperακι απλα σου ενωνει το reset του ενσωματωμενου μΕ με το reset στο header προγραμματισμου.

Δεν χρειαζεται να εχει γραφτει ηδη ο ενσωματωμενος mega8/48 που εχει επανω για να χρησιμοποιησεις το jumperaki, σαφως μπορεις να το χρησιμοποιησεις και για τον αρχικο προγραμματισμο.

----------

navar (04-01-11)

----------


## lakafitis

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα παρέλαβα τους Atmega48 . Προγραμματισα κανονικα τον atmega48 και εγραψα και τις ασφαλειες αλλα το πρόβλημα είναι οτι τα windows δεν αναγνωριζουν τον προγραμματιστη , βγάζοντας μυνημα οτι δεν αναγνωρίζουν την συσκευη. Η μόνη αλλαγη που εκανα στο κύκλωμα που σχεδιασε ο Τασος είναι οτι χρησιμοποιησα zener στα 3,3v αντι 3,6, διοτι δεν βρήκα στην αγορά.Λετε να φταιει αυτο;

----------


## navar

το ίδιο μου έκανε και μένα , και έφταιγε ο λάθος προγραμματισμός του atmega48 !
δεν ξέρω μήπως η τιμή 3.3 είναι οριακά κάτω απο εκεί που μπορεί να δουλέψει ! δοκίμασε να βάλεις 3 διόδους απλές στην σειρά αντί για την zener ωστε να πάρεις μια τάση κάπου στα 3,8 και αμα σου δουλέψει έτσι τότε σίγουρα φταίνε οι zener

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν εχει προβλημα με τις ζενερ στα 3.3V, καπου αλλου εχεις κανει λαθος.

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι εγραψες το σωστο firmware και εβαλες σωστα τα fuses?

Επισης ριξε μια ματια παλι στο pcb σου...

----------


## lakafitis

hfuse=0xDD, lfuse=0xff, αυτες τις ασφάλειες εγραψα και το firmware ειναι το "usbasp.atmega48.2009-02-28.hex"
Θα το κοιτάξω αυριο εκτενέστερα και με αλλον mega48 , πάντως στην πλακέτα δεν βλέπω κατι λάθος.

----------


## tasosmos

Ok, συμφωνα με αυτα που λες δεν θα πρεπε να υπαρχει προβλημα.

Οποτε 90% το προβλημα ειναι στην πλακετα σου. Ισως καποιο εξαρτημα με λαθος τιμη, καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα...

----------


## lakafitis

Τελικά παιδια μετα απο καμποσες μέρες που είχα αφήσει τον προγραμματιστη λόγω αλλων υποχρεωσεων σημερα αποφάσισα να ασχοληθω πάλι μαζι του και αλλάξα τις zener απο 3,3 σε 3,9 v και ναι ο προγραμματιστής αναγνωρίστικε μια χαρα απο τα windows. χεχεχε!!

----------


## tasosmos

Χμμ περιεργο... συνηθως το αναποδο γινεται. Ισως ειναι καμενη καποια απο αυτες που ειχε πριν.

Παντως η πιο σιγουρη λυση ειναι οι ζενερ των 3,6V, ειδαλλως πιθανως να μην στο αναγνωριζει σε αλλα πισι.

----------


## navar

> Τελικά παιδια μετα απο καμποσες μέρες που είχα αφήσει τον προγραμματιστη λόγω αλλων υποχρεωσεων σημερα αποφάσισα να ασχοληθω πάλι μαζι του και αλλάξα τις zener απο 3,3 σε 3,9 v και ναι ο προγραμματιστής αναγνωρίστικε μια χαρα απο τα windows. χεχεχε!!



 χαχαχαχαχ για πρώτη φορά σε αυτό το φόρουμ στην ζωή μου είχα δίκιο !!!!
ωρε γλέντια !!!!
ολε ολε ολε ολε ολε !!!!

----------


## lakafitis

Βασικά zener στα 3,6 δεν βρίσκω πουθενά, αρα το αφηνω προς το παρον ετσι αφου δουλευει ετσι και αλλιως και στα 2 pc και αν στο μέλλον πετύχω σε κανενα μαγαζι τις αλλάζω.

----------


## paul333

η zener εχουν ανοχη 2,5% εως 5% αναλογα με τον κατασκευαστη για αυτο μαλλον.

----------


## lakafitis

Και εδω ο προγραμματιστής ολοκληρωμένος, μαζι με την πλακετα για τον προγραμματισμο του AVR. Κουτάκι δεν είχα ευκαιρο και ετσι χαλασα ενα παλιο USB modem.
Με την ευγενική χορηγία του OTE.

----------


## herctrap

και γαμω τα  κουτια

----------


## paul333

:Thumbup1: ωραια πραματα και το κουτακι του πιγε τζιτζι μπραβο.

----------


## xmaze

Αν και παλιό θέμα έχω μια απορία.
Βρηκα τα σχεδια απο το official site και είδα οτι είναι συνδεμενα στο ICSP βύσμα και οι ακροδέκτες RX/TX ενώ στο google εξαψα για την συνδεσμολογία του ICSP με 10 Pin και κανείς δεν έχει βάλει το RX/TX. 
Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## tasosmos

Τα Rx, Tx ειναι αχρηστα με το τρεχον firmware, δεν χρειαζονται.
Ειναι προβλεψη για μελλοντικη αναβαθμιση η οποια μαλλον δεν προκειται να γινει ποτε...

----------


## xmaze

Και μια άλλη απορία που έχω είναι το πιν reset που συνδεεται στους ακροδεκτες 16 και 1, Είναι απαραίτητο;  Παρεμβάλεται και το τζαμπερ για τον self-programming αν το αφαιρέσω αυτό το τζαμπερ τότε θα πρεπει να αποσυνδέσω και τον ακροδέκτη 16 απο το Reset;

----------


## tasosmos

E για να το εχει εκει... Πως θα προγραμματισει το target αμα δεν ειναι συνδεδεμενο το reset του με το host...

Γενικα παντως αμα δεν ειναι σιγουρος για κατι απλα αστο οπως το εχει ο αρχικος σχεδιαστης... κατι παραπανω θα ξερει συνηθως.

----------


## xmaze

Θα το επαναδιατυπώσω γιατι ετσι πως το είπα δεν είπα ακριβός τι θελω να κάνω.
Θελω να μην υπάρχει το τζαμπερ self programming , σε αυτήν την περίπτωση πώς μπορώ να διαμορφώσω την σύνδεση που υπάρχει πάνω στο τζαμπερ;
Ελπίζω να καταλάβατε τι ακριβώς θέλω να πω. 
Με τις ζένερ δεν κατάλαβα παραπάνω τι ακριβώς γίνεται, είναι λάθος οι ζένερ που έχει ο σχεδιαστής;

----------


## alexisk10

Μηπως ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να τρεξω το usbasp στα windows 7 64bit?

----------


## giorgosxristou

καλημέρα,
Εχθές μου ήρθε το usbasp,παραγγελια από ebay,είναι ο παρακάτω στην φωτό,(το τσιπάκι γραφει πάνω atmega 8a au 1025και ο κρύσταλλος είναι 12000)το σύνδεσα με το pc έτρεξα το extreme burner και όλα ok,
επειδή έπρεπε να έχω 2 pc για προγραμματισμό του atmega 16 καθώς το 1 δεν έχει παράλληλη και το άλλο έχει είπα να κάνω την δουλειά μου με usbasp ώστε να  έχω 1 pc ,θέλω να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα σαν αρχάριος,
-το extreme burner φορτώνει hex κώδικα,εγώ δουλεύω σε C ,πως μετατρέπω την C σε hex?
και αν ναι με πιο πρόγραμμα ?
 την hex μπορώ να την μετατρέψω σε c?
επειδή δουλεύω με code vision avr γίνετε από εκεί σε hex?
και κάτι τελευταίο,όταν  τρέχω την code vision avr
το παράθυρο ανοίγει εμφανίζει στιγμιαία το παράθυρο κανονικά και μετά το δείχνει όπως παρακάτω
,ξέρει κανεις γιατί γίνετε αυτό?ενώ πιο παλιά άνοιγε κανονικά,έχω win7 32b πάνω.
ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## giorgosxristou

> Μηπως ξερει κανεις πως μπορω να τρεξω το usbasp στα windows 7 64bit?



http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/usbasp-w...2011-05-28.zip

κατέβασε το zip και κανε το unzip σε ένα φάκελο στο pc σου.
σύνδεσε το usbasp στο pc ,δεξί κλικ στον υπολογιστή μου ,ιδιότητες,διαχείριση συσκευών,στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει νομίζω στο εμφανίζει σαν άγνωστη συσκευή στο "άλλες συσκευές",δεξί κλικ πάνω του,ενημέρωση προγράμματος οδήγησης και χειροκίνητη εύρεση τον drivers,τους βρίσκεις εκεί που τους έχεις κάνει unzip ,τους επιλεγεις,θα σου πει κάτι mpla mpla για ψηφιακές υπογραφές,το παραβλέπεις και πατάς ok εγκατάσταση και δουλεύουν μια χαρουλα ,έμενα τουλάχιστον έτσι έτρεξε σε win 7.

----------


## alexisk10

Μπα τιποτα δεν αλλαζει. κανο οσα μου λες αλλα δεν μ βγαζει τιποτα για ψηφιακες υπογραφες και τετοια...

----------


## giorgosxristou

> καλημέρα,
> Εχθές μου ήρθε το usbasp,παραγγελια από ebay,είναι ο παρακάτω στην φωτό,(το τσιπάκι γραφει πάνω atmega 8a au 1025και ο κρύσταλλος είναι 12000)το σύνδεσα με το pc έτρεξα το extreme burner και όλα ok,
> επειδή έπρεπε να έχω 2 pc για προγραμματισμό του atmega 16 καθώς το 1 δεν έχει παράλληλη και το άλλο έχει είπα να κάνω την δουλειά μου με usbasp ώστε να  έχω 1 pc ,θέλω να ρωτήσω μερικά πράγματα σαν αρχάριος,
> -το extreme burner φορτώνει hex κώδικα,εγώ δουλεύω σε C ,πως μετατρέπω την C σε hex?
> και αν ναι με πιο πρόγραμμα ?
>  την hex μπορώ να την μετατρέψω σε c?
> επειδή δουλεύω με code vision avr γίνετε από εκεί σε hex?
> και κάτι τελευταίο,όταν  τρέχω την code vision avr
> το παράθυρο ανοίγει εμφανίζει στιγμιαία το παράθυρο κανονικά και μετά το δείχνει όπως παρακάτω
> ...



κανεις;;τουλάχιστον με το κομμάτι του hex?γίνετε να μετατρέψω από c σε hex?

----------


## minusplus

Το Codevision δημιουργεί το hex όταν κάνεις build. Αν δε το βρεις εκεί που είναι το .c, .prj θα είναι στο φάκελο Exe. 
Όσο γι αυτό με το παράθυρο πιθανόν να φταίει η έκδοση που χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## herctrap

λοιπον το εφτιαξα και εγω 

Eagle files: Usbasp.zip



 - το καθαρισα με ασετον μετα - και εβαλα και την 2Kohm

Usbasp.zip - βραχυκυκλωμα δεν υπαρχει

αντι για 68ohm εβαλα 80Kohm
και αντι για 2,2Kohm εβαλα 2Kohm

οι ζενερ ειναι στα 3,6V

περασα το 28-02-2009 - και οχι το νεο firmware

χρησιμοποίουσα και πριν usbasp απο ebay - οποτε οι drivers ειναι ετοιμοι

το βαζω στο pc και στο device manager βλεπω Usbasp

αλλα οταν παω να ανεβασω κατι





> avrdude: error: programm enable: target doesn't answer. 1
> avrdude: initialization failed, rc=-1
>          Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
>          this check.
> 
> 
> avrdude done.  Thank you.
> 
> Press any key to continue . . .



ακομα και με jumper στο slow clock

καμια ιδεα???

----------


## tasosmos

1) Στην φωτο απο το κατω μερος φαινεται να σου λειπει ενα εξαρτημα.
2) 80ΚΩ αντι για 68Ω?
3) Ξαναπερνα ολες τις κολλησεις σου. Δεν φαινονται και πολυ... προσεκτικες.
4) Την πλακετα την εφτιαξες εσυ ή την βρηκες απο αλλου? Μηπως εχει καποιο λαθος σχεδιαστικο?
5) Περασες σιγουρα σωστο hex κ fuses?
6) Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι σωστα τοποθετημενοι οι μΕ?
7) Δοκιμασε κ το extreme burner.

----------


## herctrap

1) ναι το εβαλα μετα ειναι η αντισταση 2,2K - εγω εβαλα 2K
2) 80ohm αντι για 68ohm
3) οι κολλησεις ειναι Ok - απλα ηθελαν καθαρισμα
4) Μπορει να εχει λαθος γιατι ειναι δικο μου σχεδιο
5) Ναι τα παντα- το hex που εχει μεσα και





> avrdude -c usbasp -p m8 -U lfuse:w:0xef:m
> avrdude -c usbasp -p m8 -U huse:w:0xc9:m



ναι ειναι σωστα τοποθετημενοι 

Σε λιγο θα το δοκιμασω- παντως το win avr δουλευει με το κινεζικο usbasp

ευχαριστω

----------


## herctrap

να ρωτησω

το MOSI(programmer) παει στο MOSI(target) ή στο MISO(target)?

----------


## paul333

εγω βλεπω στο σχηματικο λαθη το 2-rxd  3-txd pin τα βλεπω στον αερα στο δικο σου σχηματικο

----------


## tasosmos

MOSI>MOSI & MISO>MISO


Παυλο τα Rx, Tx δεν χρειαζονται.

----------


## PanagiotisHlektrlogos

Με λειτουργικό Linux (Ubuntu) χρειάζεται Drivers ή λειτουργεί κανονικά? Αν όχι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Panoss

Στη δελίδα του σχεδιαστή λέει 'Works under multiple platforms. Linux, Mac OS X and Windows are tested.' & 'On Linux and MacOS X no kernel driver is needed.'

----------


## Takiss

Άλλο ένα πρόγραμμα που μπορεί να διαχειριστή τον USBasp είναι το progisp το ανακάλυψα τώρα τελευταία και κάνει την δουλειά του πάρα πολύ καλά.
  Κάποιές από της πολλές δυνατότητες που έχει είναι να διαβάζει και την ηλεκτρονική υπογραφεί ενός Μ/Ε, να δίνει αρχικές τιμές ( default ) τον FUSE.
  Και το σημαντικό είναι ότι προγραμματίζει  πολλούς  από τους ISP Μ/Ε όπως AT89Sxx, και eeprom W25Xxx κ.α.

----------


## tasosmos

Καλο ειναι αλλα υπ'οψιν οτι στην πραγματικοτητα δεν μπορει να προγραμματισει ολα αυτα που εμφανιζει στην λιστα χρησιμοποιωντας το usbasp.

----------


## Takiss

Τον Μ/Ε AT89S52 και eeprom W25X32 τα δοκίμασα και τα διαχειρίζεται χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα.
  Και Atmega8, Atmega328p επίσης.

----------


## SERET

Εφτιαξα κι εγω το USB ASP με ATMEGA 8 για να δουλεψω με extreme burner. Ομως το EX/B δεν βρισκει το ASP. Κατι πρεπει να συμβαινει με τον driver. Μηπως δεν εκανα κατι καλα;   Πειτε μου βημα   βημα  ποιον φακελο να ανοιξω και τι να κανω; Εχω windows vista.  Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Panoss

Φτιάχνω κι εγώ τον usbasp.2011-05-28 και χρειάζομαι κάποιον να μου προγραμματίσει τον ATMega88 (δεν τον έχω πάρει, θα πάω στο Φανό, πιστεύω θα τον έχει).
Μπορεί κάποιος, από Αθήνα, να μου τον προγραμματίσει;

----------


## mtzag

παρτε ετοιμο το usbasp για 3 δολαρια απο το ebay δεν αξιζει να το φτιαξεις με αυτη την τιμη.
Εγω τον πηρα απο ebay και παιζει πολυ καλα τον αναβαθμισα και του εβαλα το νεο firmware.
Και εβαλα τους ποιο νεους drivers που υπαρχουνε ποιο νεους απο τη σελιδα του usbasp
γιατι κατεβασα το libusb νεα εκδοση και εκανα edit το ini των drivers του usbasp
οποτε βαλτε αυτους τους drivers ειναι οι ποιο καινουργιοι που υπαρχουνε

----------

SV1EDG (07-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

Με το usbasp που αγορασα απο το ebay ειχα προβλημα γιατι δεν προγραμματιζε ενα atmega8a-au.
Εψαξα λοιπον και βρηκα το AVR-doper
http://www.obdev.at/products/vusb/avrdoper.html

και εβαλα στο usbasp του ebay το firmware του AVR-doper αφου εκανα config το Makefile με τις σωστες ρυθμισεις
(αν δεν θελετε να κανετε compile μονοι σας εχει μεσα το hex ετοιμο usbasp-mega8-12mhz.hex και τα fuses ειναι FUSE_L  = 0x9f  και FUSE_H  = 0xc9 )

εβαλα και αυτον τον driver avrcdc_inf.zip απο εδω
http://www.recursion.jp/avrcdc/lowbulk.html
(προσοχη να το κανετε αποδοχη γιατι δεν ψηφιακα υπογεγραμενος driver)

και ετσι εκανα το ταπεινο usbasp συμβατο προγραμματιστη stk500v2
και προγραματιζω πλεον ως 



```
avrdude -B 1.1 -c stk500v2 -P com9 -p atmega8

avrdude.exe: AVR device initialized and ready to accept instructions
Reading | ################################################## | 100% 0.11s
avrdude.exe: Device signature = 0x1e9307
avrdude.exe: safemode: Fuses OK
avrdude.exe done.  Thank you.
```


υποστηριζετε και απο το atmel studio πλεον γιατι δεν ειναι usbasp αλλα stk500v2
φυσικα προγραματιζετε τζαμι τωρα ο atmega8a-au

ουσιαστικα εγινε μετατροπη του usbasp σε stk500v2 με αλλαγη firmware
usbasp hardware + avrdoper firmware = stk500v2
stk500v2 με λιγοτερο απο 3 ευρω που κανει το usbasp

Καλο Ε ?

----------


## Panoss

Άρα, μπορείς να προγραμματίσεις κατευθείαν από το AVR studio χωρίς τη χρήση του AVRDude;

----------


## mtzag

φυσικα ναι μπορεις γιατι πλεον ειναι stk500v2 οχι usbasp

----------


## Panoss

Ωραίος! Αναρωτιέμαι αν δουλεύει σε λίνουξ, καθότι μόνο αυτό χρησιμοποιώ. (έχω το AVR Studio 4 και το AVRDude)

----------


## mtzag

και εγω το αναρωτιεμαι αυτο
σε win8 x64 που δοκιμασα δουλευει

----------


## tasosmos

Το usbasp δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα να προγραμματισει τον mega8Α. Μαλλον εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος ή εχει προβλημα το software/hardware που χρησιμοποιεις.

Το avrdoper μπορει να ειναι συμβατο με stk500 το οποιο ειναι θετικο αλλα εχει προβληματα ο driver. 
Επισης ουσιαστικα το μονο πλεονεκτημα με την μετατροπη αυτη ειναι γλυτωνεις το avrdude, κατα τ' αλλα οτι μικροελεγκτες μπορει να προγραμματισει το ενα firmware μπορει να το προγραμματισει και το αλλο, ισως και λιγοτερους με το avrdoper γιατι απ οτι θυμαμαι δεν υποστηριζει TPI.

Τελος υπαρχει κι ενα software bridge για το usbasp που του επιτρεπει να χρησιμοποιειται απο το avr studio απευθειας αλλα επισης ειναι προβληματικο.

----------


## mtzag

πως τοτε το προβληματικο hardware δουλευει με το avrdoper αλλα οχι με το firmware του usbasp ?
Αν ειχε προβλημα το hardware δεν θα επαιζε καν με το avrdoper

----------


## tasosmos

*Μαλλον εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος ή εχει προβλημα το software*/hardware *που χρησιμοποιεις.*

----------


## mtzag

Λοιπον ειχες δικιο ξαναεφτιαξα τα fuses του usbasp και επαιξε τωρα με τον atmega8a-au
ειχα ξεχασει να αλλαξω τα fuses στο usbasp.
Δε πειραζει ομως καλο να ειναι γνωστο οτι το usbasp γινετε και stk500v2 με απλη αλλαγη firmware.

----------


## SV1EDG

Μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ποια fuses καίμε στο ponyprog για τον ATmega8,48,88 και να δουλέψει σωστά το usbasp?...έχω φάει μια εβδομάδα τώρα να δω τι κάνω λάθος και δεν μου δουλεύει....μου βγάζει ότι δεν βρίσκει το target micro...αυτό και με το extreme burner και με το khazama...έκαψα και τους τρεις micro,τσέκαρα καλωδιώσεις,αντιστοιχία σημάτων,το JP SCK,το δοκίμασα σε W7,XP το μήνυμα λάθους το ίδιο...είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω ένα της olimex αλλά με έχει πιάσει το πείσμα μου....υπόψιν ότι τα windows τον βλέπουν τον usbasp κανονικά....ο micro του προγραμματίστηκε με τον ponyprog και σειριακά...any help?

----------


## mtzag

> Μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος ποια fuses καίμε  στο ponyprog για τον ATmega8,48,88 και να δουλέψει σωστά το  usbasp?...έχω φάει μια εβδομάδα τώρα να δω τι κάνω λάθος και δεν μου  δουλεύει....μου βγάζει ότι δεν βρίσκει το target micro...αυτό και με το  extreme burner και με το khazama...έκαψα και τους τρεις micro,τσέκαρα  καλωδιώσεις,αντιστοιχία σημάτων,το JP SCK,το δοκίμασα σε W7,XP το μήνυμα  λάθους το ίδιο...είμαι έτοιμος να πάρω ένα της olimex αλλά με έχει  πιάσει το πείσμα μου....υπόψιν ότι τα windows τον βλέπουν τον usbasp  κανονικά....ο micro του προγραμματίστηκε με τον ponyprog και  σειριακά...any help?



τι θες ακριβως ? τα fuses για να φτιαξεις το usbasp ή τα fuses για τους μΕ που προγραματιζεις ?
τα fuses για να φτιαξεις το usbasp
# TARGET=atmega8    HFUSE=0xc9  LFUSE=0xef
# TARGET=atmega48   HFUSE=0xdd  LFUSE=0xff
για 3 ευρω μην παιδευεσε αγορασε το

τα fuses τα τους δικους σου μΕ μπορεις να τα βρεις εδω
http://www.engbedded.com/fusecalc

επισης χεσε το ponyprog και παιζε μπαλα με το avrdude





> Λοιπον ειχες δικιο ξαναεφτιαξα τα fuses του usbasp και επαιξε τωρα με τον atmega8a-au
> ειχα ξεχασει να αλλαξω τα fuses στο usbasp.
> Δε πειραζει ομως καλο να ειναι γνωστο οτι το usbasp γινετε και stk500v2 με απλη αλλαγη firmware.



Τελικα το usbasp εχει προβλημα και δεν ειχα κανει λαθος για την ακριβεια το usbasp οταν ο atmega8a-au
ειναι σε internal rc 1mhz 6 ck + 64ms δεν τον βλεπει το usbasp με το firmware του usbasp.
Ξεγελαστηκα γιατι ειχα αλλαξει τα fuses του μΕ με το avrdoper και μετα προγραματιζα κανονικα το chip απο το usbasp αλλα οταν εβαλα τα εργοστασιακα fuses παλι το
usbasp τα εκλασε οποτε το 1ο συμπερασμα ειναι το σωστο.
Δηλαδη οτι το firmware του usbasp εχει προβλημα και λυνετε μετατρεποντας το usbasp σε stk500v2 με το firmware του avrdoper

----------


## tasosmos

Μηπως απλα δεν ενεργοποιεις την επιλογη για το χαμηλωμα του isp clock;

----------


## SV1EDG

Τα fuses τα έκαψα κανονικά...το hex το φόρτωσα επίσης...οταν το συνδέω πάνω στην θύρα τα windows το βλέπουν σαν συσκευή input...αυτό είναι σωστό?...επίσης μου έβαλε και άλλη μια com μετά την εγκατάσταση των driver..ετσι πρέπει να είναι?....Τάσο isp clock εννόεις το JP που έχει ο usbasp?...γιατί έκανα όλους τους συνδιασμούς....

----------


## tasosmos

Το isp clock πηγαινε στον mtzag.

Δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως τι πρεπει να σου βγαζει στα win οταν το συνδεεις, εχω καιρο να το χρησιμοποιησω κ δεν το εχω σπιτι για να δω.

Εν ολιγοις οτιδηποτε χρειαζεσαι μπορεις να το βρεις εδω: http://www.fischl.de/usbasp/usbasp.2011-05-28.tar.gz
Το readme που εχει εκει περιγραφει την διαδικασια, fuses κτλ 
O φακελος bin εχει ετοιμα firmware για τους M48, M8, M88 (τα .hex) και τους drivers για win και λινουξ.

----------


## SV1EDG

Ναι τα εχω διαβάσει όλα...και νομίζω τα έχω δοκιμάσει και όλα...μόνο με dude δεν εχω παίξει....

----------


## tasosmos

Το προβλημα ποιο ειναι ακριβως; Δεν αναγνωριζεται ο προγραμματιστης ή δεν μπορει να γραψει σε αλλους;

----------


## SV1EDG

Αναγνωρίζεται κανονικά από τα Windows.Δεν βλέπει όμως τους target μικρο.Ακολούθησα τα βήματα που περιγράφονται εδώ:

http://www.circuitvalley.com/2011/04...atmel-avr.html

Σύνδεσα των μικρο που θέλω να προγραμματίσω όπως στο σχήμα αλλά τζίφος.Ο προς προγραμματισμός μικρο είναι ένας ΑΤmega16 χρησιμοποιημένος.Με το ponyprog τον προσπελαύνω.Διαβάζω fuses,memory κανονικά.Με το usbasp το Xtreme burner μου βγάζει μήνυμα ότι δεν τον βλέπει.Ο κρύσταλλος είναι στους 8 ΜΗΖ για τον 16αρη.Εβαλα και έναν ΑΤmega8 και πάλι τα ίδια.

----------


## tasosmos

-Εχεις σιγουρα σωστα φτιαγμενο το κυκλωμα και τα εξαρτηματα στο usbasp;
-Ελεγξε οτι εχεις σιγουρα σωστα τις συνδεσεις.
-Τροφοδοσια δινεις απο το usbasp ή απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο; Μετρα τροφοδοσια στα αντιστοιχα ποδαρακια του μΕ, VCC,GND,AVCC,AGND. Αν δεν εχεις πυκνωτες αποζευξης στην τροφοδοσια βαλε 100nF και 100uF παραλληλα.
-Αν εχεις πυκνωτη ή εξωτερικη Pull-up στο reset αφαιρεσε τα τελειως.
-Βαλε το τζαμπερακι για να εχεις μειωμενο ISP clock.


Να υποθεσω δεν υπαρχει παλμογραφος;

Το ponyprog το χρησιμοποιεις με προγραμματιστη παραλληλης θυρας;

----------


## SV1EDG

-Εχεις σιγουρα σωστα φτιαγμενο το κυκλωμα και τα εξαρτηματα στο usbasp;
-Ελεγξε οτι εχεις σιγουρα σωστα τις συνδεσεις.

Ναι είναι σωστά.

-Τροφοδοσια δινεις απο το usbasp ή απο εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο;

Εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό


 Μετρα τροφοδοσια στα αντιστοιχα ποδαρακια του μΕ, VCC,GND,AVCC,AGND. Αν δεν εχεις πυκνωτες αποζευξης στην τροφοδοσια βαλε 100nF και 100uF παραλληλα.

Οκ.Δοκιμάζω.

-Αν εχεις πυκνωτη ή εξωτερικη Pull-up στο reset αφαιρεσε τα τελειως.


Εχω αντίσταση.Την βγάζω.

-Βαλε το τζαμπερακι για να εχεις μειωμενο ISP clock.


Να υποθεσω δεν υπαρχει παλμογραφος;

Υπάρχει.


Το ponyprog το χρησιμοποιεις με προγραμματιστη παραλληλης θυρας;

 Σειριακά
http://diy4fun.blogspot.gr/2009/01/s...r-for-avr.html

----------


## SV1EDG

Λοιπόν έκανα όλα τα παραπάνω αλλά πάλι τα ίδια.Ιδου και ένα δείγμα από το λάθος:

----------


## tasosmos

-Μετρησες τροφοδοσιες στον μΕ του usbasp και του target; Ειναι ολα οκ;
-Δοκιμασε να αποσυνδεσεις το εξωτερικο τροφοδοτικο και να δωσεις τροφοδοσια απο το usbasp.
-Δοκιμασε με καποιον αλλο καινουργιο μΕ.
-Εχεις φτιαξει το pcb που εχω ποσταρει στο θεμα ή καποιο αλλο; Τσεκαρε οτι το pcb σου ακολουθει το "επισημο" σχηματικο κι οτι ειναι οκ σημειο-σημειο με πολυμετρο.
-Δες με τον παλμογραφο το σημα sck οταν προσπαθει να επικοινωνησει με το target. Θα πρεπει να εχει συχνοτητα ~8KHz
-Αν εχεις περασει στο usbasp το firmware του 2011 δοκιμασε αυτο του 2009 και αντιστροφως.

----------


## SV1EDG

-Εχω +5 εκεί που πρέπει.
-το έκανα.
-Και με 48 και με 8.Για target με 16,8,48.
-Η πλακέτα είναι σε διάτρητη.
-Εχω την αίσθηση ότι δεν εχω SCK.Το έλεγξα με πολύμετρο που έχει και συχνόμετρο.Θα δοκιμάσω αύριο με παλμογραφό γιατί αλλού είναι το pc και αλλού ο παλμογράφος.
-Εβαλα το 2009 αλλά πάλι τίποτα.

Αμέσως μετά την προσπάθεια σύνδεσης ανάβει το πράσινο led και μένει κολλημένο.

----------


## tasosmos

Αν θυμαμαι καλα το πρασινο led πρεπει να μενει αναμενο οταν ειναι συνδεδεμενο στο πισι. Δεν το εχω τωρα εδω οποτε δεν μπορω να δοκιμασω.

Τεσπα προσωπικα ποτε δεν τα πηγαινα καλα με τις διατρητες και δεν τις εμπιστευομαι για την κατασκευη "σοβαρων" κυκλωματων. Καλυτερα φτιαξε ενα απλο pcb οπως αυτο που εχω ανεβασει ή καποιο απο το επισημο σαιτ ή παρε ενα ετοιμο usbasp να ησυχασεις.

----------


## Garfield

> Το usbasp δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα να προγραμματισει τον mega8Α. Μαλλον εχεις κανει καποιο λαθος ή εχει προβλημα το software/hardware που χρησιμοποιεις.
> 
> Το avrdoper μπορει να ειναι συμβατο με stk500 το οποιο ειναι θετικο αλλα εχει προβληματα ο driver. 
> Επισης ουσιαστικα το μονο πλεονεκτημα με την μετατροπη αυτη ειναι γλυτωνεις το avrdude, κατα τ' αλλα οτι μικροελεγκτες μπορει να προγραμματισει το ενα firmware μπορει να το προγραμματισει και το αλλο, ισως και λιγοτερους με το avrdoper γιατι απ οτι θυμαμαι δεν υποστηριζει TPI.
> 
> Τελος υπαρχει κι ενα software bridge για το usbasp που του επιτρεπει να χρησιμοποιειται απο το avr studio απευθειας αλλα επισης ειναι προβληματικο.




Έχω αγοράσει από ebay usbasp, με firmware update (avrdoper) το βλέπει σαν STK500v2. Το συνέδεσα στον υπολογιστή, και άφησα τους drivers που κατέβασε από την Microsoft, προς το παρόν προγραμματίζω κανονικά,
με avrdude (ATmega8A, Attiny 2313) χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Τι πρόβλημα έχει ο driver ????

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν θυμαμαι συγκεκριμενα μιας που εχουν περασει κ μερικα χρονια απ'οταν εκανα τις σχετικες δοκιμες αλλα νομιζω υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα με τον χειρισμο της επικοινωνιας μεσω usb και ειχες σφαλματα κατα τον προγραμματισμο μερικων μΕ.

Ισως βεβαια εχει διορθωθει η κατασταση απο τοτε... Αν βλεπεις οτι σου δουλευει αστο αλλα απο την αλλη αν χρησιμοποιεις μονο το avrdude και η πλακετα σου δεν εχει προβλεψη για HVprogramming γιατι χρειαζεσαι το firmware συμβατο με stk500;

----------


## Garfield

> Δεν θυμαμαι συγκεκριμενα μιας που εχουν περασει κ μερικα χρονια απ'οταν εκανα τις σχετικες δοκιμες αλλα νομιζω υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα με τον χειρισμο της επικοινωνιας μεσω usb και ειχες σφαλματα κατα τον προγραμματισμο μερικων μΕ.
> 
> Ισως βεβαια εχει διορθωθει η κατασταση απο τοτε... Αν βλεπεις οτι σου δουλευει αστο αλλα απο την αλλη αν χρησιμοποιεις μονο το avrdude και η πλακετα σου δεν εχει προβλεψη για HVprogramming γιατι χρειαζεσαι το firmware συμβατο με stk500;



Χωρίς κανένα λόγο, απλά το είχα δει ότι γινόταν και το έκανα. Σαν αρχάριος (έχω λίγο καιρό που ασχολούμε με AVR) δεν ήξερα ακριβώς τις διαφορές.
Φυσικά και με usbasp δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν και νομίζω ότι μου έβγαζε το εξής μήνυμα:
 "avrdude: warning: cannot set sck period. please check for usbasp firmware update."
Είχα κάνει update στο τελευταίο firmware.
Το οποίο δεν επηρέαζε τον προγραμματισμό.
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, απλά ήμουν λίγο περίεργος να δω τι πρόβλημα είχε ο driver.

----------


## tasosmos

Δεν το εχω δει ποτε το συγκεκριμενο σφαλμα αλλα πιθανον να στο εβγαζε αυτο αν ειχες τοποθετημενο το jumperακι για χαμηλωμα του sck στην πλακετα οποτε ρυθμιζεται απο το hardware το sck.

----------


## SV1EDG

Κάτοχος μιας χουφτας "κλειδωμένων"-κολλημένων AVR αποφασίζω να φτιάξω ένα Atmega fusebit doctor.

http://mdiy.pl/atmega-fusebit-doctor-hvpp/?lang=en

To φτιάχνω το δοκιμάζω κι όλα καλά.Κάνω και factory default στον mega16 που ανέφερα και πιο πάνω και τον συνδέω στο usbasp που είχα πρόβλημα.Και ξαφνικά όλα παίζουν.Δεν ξέρω αν έπαιξε κάποιον ρόλο αλλά τώρα όλα δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω αυτον τον προγραμματιστη και θελω να προγραμματισω τον ATMEGA8L με το ponyprog αλλα το ponyprog δεν αναγνωριζει τον προγραμματιστη,εχω ψαξει εδω και δυο μερες στο νετ αλλα δεν εχω καταφερει τιποτα.Ειναι πρωτη φορα που ασχολουμε avr και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.Να πω επισης οτι εψαξα και στο φορουμ αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι παρομοιο.

----------


## plouf

δεν ξερω κατα ποσο πρεπει να το αναγνωρισει.. 
υποθετω οτι αυτο κανει καποιο virtualcom port ωςποτε πρεπει να δεις σε ποια πορτα "μπηκε"

ενναλακτικα και καλύτερα ο πωλητης λεέι οτι υποστηρίζει avrdude, επικοινωνησε μαζι τιου να σου πει ως τι το βλέπει το avrdude και απο κει προγραμτιζεις ..
to PonyProg εχει καποια θεματα με windows >< XP 32bit.. και εχει καιρο να κανει αναβαuμιση

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω χρηστο,για να ειμαι ειλικρινεις τον προγραματιστη δεν το πειρα απο εκει αλλα απο εδω απλος εβαλα τον συνδεσμο για να δειξω ποιον εχω.
Το μονο που βρηκα ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιει το progisp αλλα και παλι εχω θεμα.....
Αν καποιος εχει αυτον ας πει καποια λυση.

----------


## plouf

αν οταν το συνδεεις στο ΠιΣι βγαινει μαι εικονικη σειριακη πορτα

δοκιμασε να το προγραματισεις ως "SiProg"
αλλιως παλι με το avrdude ως usbasp

αυτος που στο πουλησε σου εδωσε καμαι οδηγια ,η δεν μπορει να σου δώσει?  εχεις προγραμτισει ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ με αυτο πριν?

----------


## thanasis 1

Το δοκιμασα αλλα μου λειε και παλι οταν παταω probe "test faild"
Μου δινει τα driver και ενα manual για την εγκατασταση,δεν εχω προγραμματισει ποτε ξανα κατι,ειναι η πρωτη φορα.

----------


## plouf

συνηθως πρειπει να βαζεις AVR kai κρυσταλλο στο AVR για να το προγγραμματισει

----------


## thanasis 1

Εξωτερικο κρυσταλλο??

----------


## plouf

περα της συνδεσης miso mosi clk + - και τον κρυσταλο πχ 4Μηζ με πυκνωτακια στο avr στα pins γαι κρυσταλλο

----------


## thanasis 1

Στην περιπτωση μου που δεν εχω εξωτερικο κρυσταλο αλλα εσωτερικο?

----------


## tasosmos

Το usbasp ΔΕΝ ειναι συμβατο με ponyprog και δεν δημιουργει εικονικη σειριακη θυρα οποτε ουτε ως siprog παιζει. Βλεπε το αρχικο ποστ για συμβατα προγραμματα.

Κρυσταλλος δεν χρειαζεται αφου ειναι καινουργιος ο μΕ αλλα χρειαζεται να χαμηλωσεις την συχνοτητα προγραμματισμου. Διαβασε το παρον θεμα και θα βρεις σχετικες οδηγιες.

----------


## plouf

τι παει δεν εχεις ?

βαλε ενα κρυσταλο στα πινσ 9 και 10 του μεγα8 και ξαναπροσπαθησε να τον προγραμματισεις (ανεξαρτητα αν εχεις επιλογη εχωτερικου κρυσταλου για ΜΕΤΑ)

----------


## thanasis 1

Τωρα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βαλω κρυσταλλο γιατι το εχω κολληση στην πλακετα.
Αρα με το avrdude ή με το extreme burner θα κανω μαλλον δουλεια.

----------


## plouf

αλλος ενα λογο που ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να μην μπορεις να το προγραματισεις ειναι γιατι καποιο εξαρτημα στη πλακετα δεν το "Αφηνει" δοκιμασε με αλλο μεγα8 εξωτερικα για αρχη και μετα βλεπει εκει

και οπως ειπε και ο ταος μιλαμε παντα για avrdude και ΟΧΙ πονυπρογ το πονυπρογ το ξεχνας..

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχω εναν ATMEGA8 αλλα ειναι smd και θα με δυσκολεψει στην συνδεση αλλα θα προσπαθησω.
Παντως θα κανω δοκιμες και θα δω.

----------


## thanasis 1

Εγκατεστησα το extreme burner και μου βγαζει το παρακατω
http://extremeelectronics.co.in/down...leshooting.pdf
Ελεγξα την συνδεση isp και ειναι οκ,τον atmega8l τον τροφοδοτο απο μια μπαταρια 3,6v(συμφωνα με τα datasheet δεν εχω προβλημα)πρεπει να τον τροφοδοτησω με τα 5v του προγραμματιστη??
Εκει που λεει fuse bits/settings πρεπει να βαλω εγω κατι??Ρωταω γιατι τα κουτακια ειναι ολα κενα.

Δοκιμασα και με το avr8 burn-o-mat το οποιο μου αναγνωρισε τον προγραμματιστη αλλα οταν παω να βαλω το hex μου πεταει αυτο:

C:\WinAVR-20100110\bin\avrdude.exe -C C:\WinAVR-20100110\bin\avrdude.conf -p m8 -P usb -c usbasp  -U flash:v:C:\Users\Θανάσης\Desktop\θ\mih\pocketBot_1  v6_source\default\pocketBot_1v6.hex:a 

avrdude.exe: warning: cannot set sck period. please check for usbasp firmware update.
avrdude.exe: error: programm enable: target doesn't answer. 1 
avrdude.exe: initialization failed, rc=-1
             Double check connections and try again, or use -F to override
             this check.


avrdude.exe done.  Thank you.

Τελικα το προβλημα ηταν η τροφοδοσια του μικροελεγκτη,τον τροφοδοτισα μεσω το usbasp και οχι απο εξωτερικη πηγη και τωρα ολα ειναι μια χαρα.
Ευχαριστω για ολα!

----------


## sofos7

Καλησπέρα παιδία θα ήθελα να προγραμματίσω εναν atmega328, είδα αυτό το video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XyHctU31vas που προγραμματίζει ο τύπος εναν atmega168 (έχει τα ίδια ποδαράκια με τον 328 ). Ήθελα λοιπόν να ρωτήσω:
1) Aν με αυτό:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/271274199461...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT μπορώ να  προγραμματίσω τον atmega328;
2) Ο τυπάς στο video χρησιμοποιεί το avr studio απο ότι κατάλαβα , αμα βάλω αυτό το πρόγραμμα συνδέσω τον atmega328 όπως στο video μπορώ να κάνω δουλεία ή θέλει κάποια επιπλέον ρύθμιση; Αν θέλει ποίες είναι αυτές;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## thanasis 1

1)Αν δεις και στην περιγραφη του προγραμματιστη ο atmega328 υποστηριζεται απο αυτον επομενως δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.
2)Aυτο θα στο απαντησει καποιος ποιο εμπειρος αλλα γενικα η μεταφορα του αρχειου hex στον μικροελεγκτη δεν γινεται 
μονο απο το avr studio αλλα και απο αλλα προγραμματακια(π.χ. burn-o-mat,extreme burner) που κανουν αυτην την δουλεια.

----------


## gsouf

Ο προγραμματιστης αυτος δεν παιζει με avr  studio ψαξε για το avrdude

----------


## tasosmos

Οπως τα πε ο Θανασης, θα γραψεις το προγραμμα στο avr studio ή οπου αλλου θες αλλα για την μεταφορα στον μΕ θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησεις καποιο αλλο προγραμματακι. Βλ. και το 1ο ποστ του θεματος.

----------


## sofos7

Οπότε θα προγραμματίζω με avr studio, θα αποθηκεύω τον κώδικα μου,o οποιός αποθηκεύεται σε αρχείο .hex, και μετά με το extreme burner (ή το avrdude) θα φορτώνω το αρχείο .hex στον atmega328. Αυτή είναι με λίγα λόγια η διαδικασία: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-V-jv4jSQw ; ή θέλει και τίποτα αλλο ;
Για μία κατασκευή που θέλω να κάνω λέει πως πρέπει να βάλω και ενα αρχείο .eep μέσα, κάνω μετά την ίδια διαδικασία απλά εκεί που πατάει write-flush στο βίντεο, εγώ θα πατήσω write-eeprom ;
Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά είμαι αρχάριος ακόμα.

----------


## thanasis 1

Θα ανοιξεις αρχικα το αρχειο hex πατωντας στο File->open flash και στην συνεχεια απο το File->open eeprom file το αντιστοιχο αρχειο eep.
Μετα θα πατησεις write all,ετσι θα φορτωθει το αρχειο hex και eep στον μικροελλεγκτη και θα εισαι κομπλε.Ρυθμισε και τις ασφαλειες αναλογα.

----------


## sofos7

Το αρχείο .hex είναι ο κώδικας, το αρχείο .eep είναι κομμάτι κώδικα (; ) που γράφουμε στη eeprom (μνήμη του μΕ).
Οι ασφάλειες  είναι τα fuses πρωφανός, τι είναι αυτά; και τι ρύθμιση πρέπει να κάνω;

----------


## sofos7

Κάποια βοήθεια γιατί μου ήρθε ο μ/ε για να ξεκινήσω;

----------


## thanasis 1

Απο την μια μ@λ@κι@ στην αλλη παω,χρισημοποιησα το progisp για να φλασαρω τον atmega644p.Ενω τον αναγνωρισε κανονικα και φορτωσε με επιτυχια το προγραμμα
μετα πηγα να του φορτωσω κατι αλλο και κατα λαθος πατησα το *'ext. clock; start-up time:6 ck + 0 ms;'* και φορτωσα το προγραμμα,ομως οταν πηγα να ξαναβαλω *
'ext. crystal osc.; frequency 8.0 mhz'* δεν μου το περνει και μου πεταει σφαλμα(του εχω κρυσταλο στα 8mhz)και ετσι δεν μπορει να φορτωσει το hex στον atmega.
Πρεπει να του δωσω εξωτερικο παλμο ωστε να μπορεσω να τον ξανα αλλαξω σε *'**ext. crystal osc.; frequency 8.0 mhz'*??

----------


## thanasis 1

Εχει συμβει σε κανεναν κατι τετοιο??
Αν ναι τι εκανε και το εφτιαξε??

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Απο την μια μ@λ@κι@ στην αλλη παω,χρισημοποιησα το progisp για να φλασαρω τον atmega644p.Ενω τον αναγνωρισε κανονικα και φορτωσε με επιτυχια το προγραμμα
> μετα πηγα να του φορτωσω κατι αλλο και κατα λαθος πατησα το *'ext. clock; start-up time:6 ck + 0 ms;'* και φορτωσα το προγραμμα,ομως οταν πηγα να ξαναβαλω *
> 'ext. crystal osc.; frequency 8.0 mhz'* δεν μου το περνει και μου πεταει σφαλμα(του εχω κρυσταλο στα 8mhz)και ετσι δεν μπορει να φορτωσει το hex στον atmega.
> Πρεπει να του δωσω εξωτερικο παλμο ωστε να μπορεσω να τον ξανα αλλαξω σε *'**ext. crystal osc.; frequency 8.0 mhz'*??



Δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις την ταχύτητα με την οποία το προγραμματίζεις. δοκίμασε με την χαμηλότερη που υπάρχει. Επίσης δες και το jumperάκι slow SCK.
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πρέπει να το ψαξω αλλά στην ISP λειτουργία δεν θες εξωτερικό παλμό. Δοκίμασε τα πάνω.

----------


## tasosmos

Για να δουλεψει ο ISP προγραμματιστης πρεπει η συχνοτητα του sck να ειναι μικροτερη απο το 1/4 του clock του μΕ.

Αν εχει επιλεγει λαθος πηγη clock οπως στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση δεν ξεκιναει ο μΕ, επομενως δεν μπορεις να τον προγραμματισεις.
Αφου εχει ορισει ως πηγη ext clock ο μΕ περιμενει να δει το clock αυτο στο xtal1 πινακι και δεν ξεκιναει τον κρυσταλλικο ταλαντωτη, δεν ξερει οτι υπαρχει κρυσταλλος συνδεδεμενος επανω του.

Πρεπει οντως να βαλει ενα εξωτερικο clock (δεν χρειαζεται απαραιτητα να ειναι 8MHz) για να μπορεσει να αλλαξει παλι τα fuses στις σωστες τιμες με τον προγραμματιστη.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω παιδες για τις απαντησεις,τασο ο πιο απλος τροπος για να του δωσω εξωτερικο clock ποιος ειναι??
Γενικα τι επιλογες εχω??

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> Ευχαριστω παιδες για τις απαντησεις,τασο ο πιο απλος τροπος για να του δωσω εξωτερικο clock ποιος ειναι??
> Γενικα τι επιλογες εχω??



Αλλο μικροελεγκτή που θα προγραμματίσεις ή το γνωστό 555 timer.

----------


## tasosmos

Ε ναι, αν δεν εχεις καποια γεννητρια συχνοτητων οπως λεει κι The_Control_Theory το απλουστερο ειναι ενας δευτερος μΕ ή κανα 555. 

Αν εχεις καποιον απο τους νεοτερους AVR πχ ΑΤmega48/88/168/328 μπορεις να προγραμματισεις το fuse CKOUT και να παρεις απευθειας εξοδο το clock του μΕ χωρις να χρειαστει να κανεις τπτ αλλο. (πχ στους megaxx8 ειναι το Β.0 το αντιστοιχο πινακι)

----------

